# variety of grips



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

These are just a few photos of various grips I've been putting together. Winn sent me a few of their new golf rip split grip handles to try out. They seem to be pretty nice on par with Tour Stars grips. One advantage I see with them is the butt section has a larger inside diameter than Tour Stars. It makes it a little easier to ream to a larger size if you need to.

Next is Batson's new ALPS Tex Touch reel seat with their premium EVA grip.

An old school pistol grip on a 5'8'' blank I'm keeping for tossing spinnerbaits in brush in close quarters.

Last is a Matagi painted SK2 seat in metallic green color. Will be wrapping the guides on that one today.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

You don't see many pistol grips around these days. See you next Tuesday if you are going to be around. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice looking stuff. I bet that Tex Touch would look good with some flip flop paint. And that green is serious bling!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks really good Lance. I got a buddy who loves the pistol grips. Thought about building him a rod using that style grip.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks nice. Liking the old school pistol grips


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice......


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice! I like the one with the EVA swell grip.


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

*winn grips*

Do you have any of the castaway brown two or 3 piece winn grips for purchase and maybe the casting reel seat?

building a casting rod.
Thanks

Andy
210-478-9480


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks good Lance, how do you like the Winn Grips?


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

mark blabaum said:


> Looks good Lance, how do you like the Winn Grips?


Mark, they are on par with the Tour brand. Colors aren't as good and vibrant as Tour also. I picked up a couple of more samples this week in yellow. The hole in the butt section is drilled out larger than the others. They have an order coming in in a few weeks but they said small. I've got some split grips coming in on the order but don't know yet how many I'll be able to have.


----------

